# Introduction and advice please



## mypups (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi everyone,

So I am not an expat (yet), but figured this would be a very good source of info from people 'on the ground'!

My wife and I are currently considering purchasing a second home on the Costa Tropical. We would potentially spend 1-2 months there per year (spread out across the year).

At the moment, its very early stages but we are keen on the area from the ski resort down to the beaches.

We haven't decided exactly where may be the most suitable place, but I would like to ask for advice on any hidden gem areas that are good value or particularly beautiful or unique in some way.

We are looking at property up to £120K and if we are closer to the ski resort, we would like a pool, but if we are close to the beach, then a pool wouldn't be necessary. We would like a least two bedrooms.

Also we are put off by the communal properties due to have to pay service charges all year even when not in use. Are we right to feel this way or are we missing something?

Any advice, suggestions, recommendations would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you in advance.

Mypups


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

I don't know the area but I think you might be a little optimistic, looking for a two-bed property with a pool in a beautiful location for that price. Unless you're prepared to do a bit of work on it?

This website gives you an idea of what's available. You can apply filters as appropriate. Don't forget to add 10% to the advertised price to cover taxes etc.

Good luck!

https://www.fotocasa.es/es/comprar/casas/costa-tropical/todas-las-zonas/l


----------



## mypups (Jul 11, 2018)

Thanks for the reply,

I am happy to do a bit of work, but I have also found a few properties that meet the criteria (on paper) within that price range. The thing is that whilst there are some properties that sound good, I do not know the area as to whether it is nice or not so nice.

Thanks for the 10% reminder - no matter how many times I read this, I seem to erase it from my mind!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mypups said:


> Thanks for the reply,
> 
> I am happy to do a bit of work, but I have also found a few properties that meet the criteria (on paper) within that price range. The thing is that whilst there are some properties that sound good, I do not know the area as to whether it is nice or not so nice.
> 
> Thanks for the 10% reminder - no matter how many times I read this, I seem to erase it from my mind!


Well, "nice" is subjective. I realise you only want a holiday home and not somewhere to live permanently, but even so, there's more to consider than the view! Ease of access, year-round amenities, friendly people, security ... if you want to avoid urbanisations with year-round community fees, you'll need good neighbours to keep an eye on the place when you aren't there.

Don't forget the sterling/euro exchange rate can fluctuate and this can affect your purchasing power. £120k might be worth considerably less in euros after Brexit ...


----------



## mypups (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi Thanks again for the reply.

I have not overlooked any of the things you have suggested.

Access - the area we are looking at between the ski resort and the coast is approx. 1.5hours from 3 different airports - tick.

Year round amenities - we are looking at this area so that we can have sun in the summer and the possibility to ski in the winter - tick.

Friendly people/security - this is what I am referring to as whether a particular area is 'nice or not so nice' - advice needed, if there are any areas that are standout 'nice' areas, then that info would be greatfully received!

I am prepared for fluctuation in the value of the EUR/GBP.

Thanks


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

Can you be more specific re the area within costa tropical that you have identified as having properties that meet your requirements, also what do you consider nice.
You ask are you missing something re community properties, you might want to consider the value of having the pool maintained whilst you are away and depending on size of Urbanizacion Issues such as security.


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

Just seen what you mean by nice,so ignore my question,should have gone to Specsavers.


----------



## mypups (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi Emlyn,

By 'nice', I mean safety, security etc.

My preference would be closer to the beaches (up to 30mins by car) that way I wouldn't need a pool and would not have to consider the points you raised.

Thanks


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi there aren't many members who, as far as I am aware, live in the patch where you are interested since they tend to be more westerly around Málaga. We live quite a bit to the north but you may well find something on this site:
https://www.fotocasa.es/es/comprar/...22&combinedLocationIds=724,1,18,298,0,0,0,0,0


----------



## mypups (Jul 11, 2018)

Thank you, I will check out the website


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mypups said:


> Also we are put off by the communal properties due to have to pay service charges all year even when not in use. Are we right to feel this way or are we missing something?
> 
> Any advice, suggestions, recommendations would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


You do need to ask about communal charges if you decide to go down this road to make sure they are affordable. You may be asked to make an extra payment from time to time (una derrama) for a repair to be made or something big like you need repairs to an outside wall...

Community charges are spent on general upkeep of communal areas like a pool if there is one, fencing, gardens... If you're not going to be in your property year round this can mean that the building and amenities are maintained in your absence meaning less worries for you. 

I don't know what you mean by service charges.


----------

